# Raising Waxies



## Ozdog

Do any of you hardcore panfisherman raise your own waxies? I'm thinking of giving it a try. @ 9 bucks for 250 it might save some cash.


----------



## peple of the perch

Ive tried it a couple of times. I never was able to successfully hatch any eggs. I would prefer to just buy some. I can get 100 for $4 at the baitshop over hear. I usually will spend $8-$12 on bait through out the ice season. Not to mention that with our seasons being so unpredictable, I would rather just buy them.


----------



## plsplns

Ozdog said:


> Do any of you hardcore panfisherman raise your own waxies? I'm thinking of giving it a try. @ 9 bucks for 250 it might save some cash.


I have a fish tank at home with my tropicals in it as well as a pesky little bluegill, Now how the heck did he get in there, Oh well, I have been feeding him these meal worms from a pet store in Parma by ridge park square. There kinda like the Roland martin canned preserved baits. Fishermans choice I think. Well, you get a can of about 200 of them for $4 somthing bucks. My little gill goes crazy on them when I feed him.


----------



## plsplns

peple of the perch said:


> Ive tried it a couple of times. I never was able to successfully hatch any eggs. I would prefer to just buy some. I can get 100 for $4 at the baitshop over hear. I usually will spend $8-$12 on bait through out the ice season. Not to mention that with our seasons being so unpredictable, I would rather just buy them.


Hey POP let's go get some monster white perch at the Due this year. Any word on a tourney yet???


----------



## peple of the perch

not that I know of.


----------



## catmanbennie

Ozdog said:


> Do any of you hardcore panfisherman raise your own waxies? I'm thinking of giving it a try. @ 9 bucks for 250 it might save some cash.


I think you should give it a try and see what happens......You never know intill you try it.


----------



## Ozdog

catmanbennie said:


> I think you should give it a try and see what happens......You never know intill you try it.


I think I'll try just that and make it into a little project for the wife's day care class LOL I did a little research it doesn't look too invloved, just wondered what other peoples results were.

We cleaned over 1350 sunfish last season and probally more than that in throw backs, the waxies were getting expensive.


----------



## catmanbennie

Ozdog said:


> I think I'll try just that and make it into a little project for the wife's day care class LOL I did a little research it doesn't look too invloved, just wondered what other peoples results were.
> 
> We cleaned over 1350 sunfish last season and probally more than that in throw backs, the waxies were getting expensive.


 Yes I agree,they do get expensive.In this day and time! Theres nothing wrong with trying to save a buck or two........


----------



## peple of the perch

Here's a very informative link on growing waxies.

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=86070.0


----------



## Wormdunker69

I have tried 3 times to raise them with no luck, even bought the jar with all the stuff needed including 100 waxies and no luck. Hope that you can get produce some.
Bill


----------



## mach1cj

i've got 2 containers going as i type. . one just hatched out moths, and the other one hatched worms. they are so tiny you can barely see them. we'll see if they grow.


----------

